# 2021 Sea Hunt BX25FS



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2021 Sea Hunt BX25FS being pushed by a Yamaha F300 and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is currently rigged with all of the standard features plus the following optional options.

- Garmin 1242XSV w/thru hull transducer
- Garmin VHF Radio w/Antenna
- Sea Star 6â€ hydraulic jackplate
- (2) of the (3) Livewells have Recirculating option
- Slate Blue Hull Color
- Color on underside of T-Top
- Yamaha Saltwater Series Prop

Beautiful Slate Blue Sea Hunt rigged out properly for the family that does it all!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! TRADES Welcome!! Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

